# Free Fancy Guppies For Adoption NYC



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Few months back I bought my girlfriend a 5 gallon hex and a pair of orange sunshine fancy guppies (google this strain for a picture). We now have over 15 fry in a breeding tank being fed liquid fry food. They are all about 1.5 cm long once they reach 2 cm Ill be giving them away becuse her 5 gallon cant handle that many fish and my tiger barbs would rip them to shreds. I live in NYC and have a car, if you can post a picture of a suitable tank i will give you as many guppies as your tank can sustain. I would be willing to drive almost anywhere in NYC, except for staten island to deliver these beauties FREE OF CHARGE. These guppies will not be given to anyone who plans on using them as food for larger fish or anyone who does not know the basics of aquarium care. If you are interested and live in the new york city area just post a response to this thread and ill contact you.


----------

